# Cooper County



## trdsmn (Apr 13, 2014)

No morels yet but found approx 8lbs fresh gyromitra's (some call them false morels or red mushrooms). 
Shouldn't be long for morels now. Considering weather forecast for next five days though may be another week or two-cannot wait for the goodness :lol:


----------



## trdsmn (Apr 13, 2014)

Still waiting for morels to "pop". No fresh gyromitras either. 
Did catch a nice mess'o crappie from a farm pond though-very yummy :lol:


----------

